
Fastpages from Fast.ai - danols
https://fastpages.fast.ai/fastpages/jupyter/2020/02/21/introducing-fastpages.html
======
TheIronYuppie
Hi all! Please let us know if there's anything we can do to help make
fastpages better/easier/help solve your needs.

Disclosure: I'm David Aronchick and I work with the team that launched this.

